# Bild in Session



## Sanix (4. Dez 2006)

Wie kann ich ein Bild, welches ich in meiner Session habe auf meiner Website darstellen? Es ist ein BufferedImage.
Ich habe mir überlegt, ein Servlet aufzurufen, welches dann das Bild zurückgibt als Bild - Datei oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

die einzig sinnvolle Alternative wäre, ein Bild auf dem Server liegen zu haben 
und Tomcat so zu konfigurieren, dass ein entsprechender Request direkt an das Dateisystem geleitet wird,

aber Servlet ist ein ganz normales Vorgehen, für ein Bild in der Session gehts auch nicht anders 

--------

evtl. hast du das Problem, dass bei so einer Bild-Anfrage nicht Cookies und ähnliches mitübertragen werden, 
also gar nicht die gleiche Session vorliegt,
dann bleibt nur der Weg über das Dateisystem
(bzw. ein Servlet welches das Bild von der Festplatte lädt)

ist jetzt aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber vermutet, 
vielleicht gibts da ja gar keine Probleme


----------



## bronks (6. Dez 2006)

@sanix:
Du streamst das Bild aus einem Servlet, in dem Du es aus der Session holst und direkt in den Outputstream schiebst.

Du muß das BufferedImage encoden und mit dem entsprechenden ContentType senden.


----------

